
Is there any free multiuser self hosted Linux virtual lab environment? - akoshodi
Last year I had to teach Linux (LPIC-1) as a professional course to a group of engineering students that had never used a Linux system before. I am to take the course again and I am looking for a solution to overcome the challenge of limited access to Linux systems by the students which hampered their learning.
Is there any opensource&#x2F;free  multiuser Linux virtual lab solution that can be self hosted on the local intranet and won&#x27;t require internet access? Something similar to Webminal http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.webminal.org or Tuxlab http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tuxlab.org that students can connect to remotely or via a web browser.
Also suggestions for a project based LPIC-1 curriculum will be appreciated.
======
maxscam
Cloud9 might be worth a look. It can be self hosted but I'm not sure if it
will do everything you need

------
heavyhadron
Why not use a virtual machine with your preferred flavor of Linux?

